# Hep B vaccine CPT 90746



## Robbin109 (Feb 26, 2016)

CPT code description fo 90746: Hepatitis B vaccine, adult dosage (3 dose schedule) for IM use.

Does this get report once for all 3 doses.....or just the 1 time total?


----------



## masseytc (Mar 3, 2016)

You would report 90746 each time the patient receives the hep B vaccination, along with the administration code, 90741.


----------

